# Full tank or not?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

When you're filling up the car, do you always full tank it or do you just stick £10/£20 in?

Personally I always full tank as I don't do a lot of miles & it lasts me around a month or so.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

full tank it cant be arsed going back and forth to the pump easier knowing i can go straight to work or straight home.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I tend to put half a tank in to save on weight. Better fuel economy...unless the mrs has a pop then I stick a full tank in. lol


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Full every time, though normally fill up when 1/3 empty as never know when you need to go anywhere without hassle of getting. Fuel etc


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

The Mrs always sticks £20 in which always makes me laugh as she always has to fill up again like 3 days later! :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Brim it every time , I stand there and by god I will get that extra 57p's worth in


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

brimed every time , refill at quarter tank.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fill to brim at quarter tank.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Fill her up Joe. I let it get down to around 1/2 tank (depending where it's reached on the weekend that I fill it back up to full).

1/2 a tank doesn't sound much, but when you have a 1 series coupe it takes STUPID ages to fill up, as the design doesn't allow you to squeeze the pump to it's fastest. :wall:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Always stand dreaming 'till it's full, then, take it out and empty it:driver:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

JMorty said:


> I tend to put half a tank in to save on weight. Better fuel economy...unless the mrs has a pop then I stick a full tank in. lol


I'm guessing you don't drive an F1 car! The difference between half and a full tank is probably less than 30kg. The effect that will have on your fuel economy will be sweet-fa.

Petrol is lighter than water, so make sure you always take a **** before you leave the house and only run on bare minimum of screen wash and coolant


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Only put 1/2 a tank in at a time. The majority of my driving is commuting daily & pottering about at weekend.

I only put 1/2 a tank in to save weight and aid fuel economy.

If I'm going long distance for a weekend away, then I'll brim it.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Fill it to the top.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Fill it to the brim whenever the petrol light comes on.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Brim it, or until my hand hurts from holding down the trigger :l


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Corfate said:


> Brim it, or until my hand hurts from holding down the trigger :l


Wedge the trigger with your petrol cap and you've got handsfree filling :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

3 clicks every time


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

I usually fill her right up but that's only as I'm doing over 400 motorway miles a week in the daily. The classic stole £56 from my wallet for half a tank (and returns 22-24MPG on a run!)


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Brimmed every time and driven down to red light. Contaminants get in the tank every time you open it. So I plan on opening it as little as possible. Did this on a Volvo for 18 years and got 540,000 miles out of a petrol engine. The fuel was used before any crap could build up.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

m1pui said:


> Wedge the trigger with your petrol cap and you've got handsfree filling :thumb:


Why did i never think of this.. lol


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

m1pui said:


> I'm guessing you don't drive an F1 car! The difference between half and a full tank is probably less than 30kg. The effect that will have on your fuel economy will be sweet-fa.
> 
> Petrol is lighter than water, so make sure you always take a **** before you leave the house and only run on bare minimum of screen wash and coolant


Ha, totally. Better power to weight...only a little Clio needs all the help it can get lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Half tank is technically best balance for weight and fuel return but i just fill up especially when using a regular fuel additive makes measuring easier.

The rover 75 had some issues with low level fuel in tank as it was a saddle tank you could partial starve the pump and cause early failure mine had two pumps mind one in the tank and one under the bonnet.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Full tank with additive every 3 or 4 fill ups. 

Lucky to have what I think is first Costco petrol station in the country my way, it's a good 5p a litre cheaper so having extended fuel tank talking best part of £3 saving per fill up. Beats the £3 voucher I'd get from Shell every quarter!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Full for me, well 2 clicks. I love these people that stick £10 in then say it doesn't go very far.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Full tank every time for me and then fill her right up again when the refuel light comes on.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

From when the fuel light comes on on ether car. £40 in the Audi - £30 in the MINI

Don't do many miles so the respective amounts last quite a while for us

Seems pointless carrying all that extra weight with a full tank IMHO :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

i work offshore so just before i leave i put a full tank in and it lasts until i come for the most part of if not the wife will top it up and then when i return i will put a full tank in again


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

full take every time run it down till gauge and comp read zero fill it up 55ltrs do 700 miles on a tank would last 7 days or less so no point just sticking £10-£20 in a time.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Full tank to the first click, fill up when it gets to 1/4


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The Mrs always sticks £20 in which always makes me laugh as she always has to fill up again like 3 days later! :lol:


My own car, £20 as well. That lasts me 2-3 months....:wave:

Company car, fill it right up each time. And that's at least 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> From when the fuel light comes on on ether car. £40 in the Audi - £30 in the MINI
> 
> Don't do many miles so the respective amounts last quite a while for us
> 
> Seems pointless carrying all that extra weight with a full tank IMHO :thumb:


How many extra KG can a full tank make on a car, always wondered that! Do you know?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How many extra KG can a full tank make on a car, always wondered that! Do you know?


Petrol is about 730g/litre so depends on your tank

Say average is about 50litres so a full tank would be about 36kg.

As I said. SweetFA


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Full tank otherwise I'd be there every day.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I always fill the tank, can't see the point in putting in less and having to refuel sooner. If I could I'd have a massive tank I only need to fill once a year


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

SteveyG said:


> Full tank otherwise I'd be there every day.


Mmmm, I know the feeling....:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Jem said:


> I always fill the tank, can't see the point in putting in less and having to refuel sooner. If I could I'd have a massive tank I only need to fill once a year


Switch jobs to a fuel tanker driver :wave:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Full tanks only. Don't do bits and bobs.
Mine has an additive tank too, that injects every time the cap is unscrewed.
So lots of little fill ups pisses the additive away.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Always fill it as I was told the dpf regen on my car won't kick in if the tank is less than 50 percent. This May or may not be true but it has stuck with me.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

£30 for me as I dont do that many miles
V


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a weekly fuel budget - I've gone into serious belt tightening mode (building up savings for a house deposit), so all household spending is closely monitored... therefore a weekly fuel budget, split between the two and that wont always fill the tank. Will only fill end the end of a "cycle" when I am assessing fuel economy which I do (rather sadly :lol: ) for budgeting purposes! Usually, £50 goes in the Volvo and £30 into the Subaru, and this swaps about in winter when the Subaru takes over the majority of the miles.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Full tank, not in the Reliant tho, worry its more to go on fire LOL


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Full tank all the time & usually drive down to the reserve before the next fill up. The less time I spend filling up the better :thumb: 

Would be great if we could download the fuel :speechles


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Full tank, Tennis ball under the lever on the pump until it clicks.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Full tank...always:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Always a full tank :thumb:


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a 307 hdi which I use for work and does 500 miles a week so that gets filled to brim everytime and my cupra r probably just chuck £20 in at weekend as only gets used then.

On a separate note my 307 has a magnetic pick up sensor on the filler neck and the fuel cap. Basically what this does is there is a separate tank with something called FAP fluid and everytime that magnetic connection is broken it injects a bit of this solution into the fuel tank to keep emissions down supposedly. Anyhow the point I'm trying to get at is that if I put £10 in or £70 it will still add the same quantity therefore if I fill it, it will last be longer (bearing in mind this FAP fluid is £150 for 5 litres and you can only get it genuine from peugeot) 

Just a pre warning to some of you diesel owners this could be similar to yours


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Full and fill it up again a half a tank

Got caught out many years ago with an empty tank at 3am in the Morning and had to get the Wife (ex) to a hospital 30 miles away and then there were no 24 hour petrol in those days
I vowed never never again to be it a situation, where I neeeded to car in an emergency (not 999) either for my other half, kids/Grandkids where I had no fuel and it would delay me


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Fill mine up every two weeks.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

There used to be an addage that you shouldn't run a diesel vehicle tank too low because it stirs up the sediment in the bottom of the tank. 

Is this still true / relevant? Or does it only apply to old diesel lorries? 

Ps I fill up every time and always have done; apart from when I was young and broke 😊


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> There used to be an addage that you shouldn't run a diesel vehicle tank too low because it stirs up the sediment in the bottom of the tank.
> 
> Is this still true / relevant? Or does it only apply to old diesel lorries?
> 
> Ps I fill up every time and always have done; apart from when I was young and broke 😊


I thinks its true, i keep telling my wife she she listen? :wall:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Fill it upppppp. Waste more time and fuel putting in £10/20 at a time every few days. I did do that when I started driving but that was because insurance was too much at the time.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

MEH4N said:


> Fill it upppppp. Waste more time and fuel putting in £10/20 at a time every few days. I did do that when I started driving but that was because insurance was too much at the time.


 when I started driving, £10 in was pretty much filling it up...


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Fill until I can hear it filling the pipe. About £70 from 1/8th of a tank.

Filled until it clicked on a Ford Focus - Diesel on the ground!
So now I wait until I hear it rush up the fill pipe & stop there


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I generally keep my tank topped up. 

Firstly I don't like having a tank that's under half in case I need to do a long drive for some reason. 

Also I don't like the idea of having to spend £60+ filling the tank up from a quarter or less.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

I fill both of our cars on alternate weeks, usually on a Friday. Always to the top.

Also keep 10ltrs of diesel in a can in the garage, just in case lol.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Around 1/2 for me. Less weight.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

fill it up. and i always get the pump where if you pull it more than a quarter of the way in it clicks off!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Fill it up all the way, otherwise it gets me no-where!


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Full tank, as I hate the loitering around waiting to fill. So little and often would be a pain in the A!


----------

